# Pregnant with severe GERD



## kwinkle (Nov 3, 2011)

Hello! I am new here and would like to introduce myself. I am a 30 year-old athlete (triathlon and marathon) who has had milder bouts of GERD since about age 20. I am now 8 months pregnant and my case has gone from mild to severe. I used to get mild heartburn which was easily fixed with aciphex or prilosec. Now I am a huge mess, and I am miserable. I can't eat past 4 pm or I vomit. I can't lay down without food and foam coming up. I am trying to sleep upright but I wake up in such pain from my neck or pelvis, I end up laying down and throwing up again. Needless to say, sleep is more or less out of the question. I am losing weight and my doctors are doubling up my medications. I am currently taking protonix and OTC gaviscon. The protonix is only able to sooth the acid burn. Neither can stop the vomiting. I have a family history of hiatal hernia. I am going to see a GI specialist soon to see what else I can do. Hopefully when my son is born next month my symptoms will be manageable again. I am glad I found this forum because GERD is no joke and those who don't have it don't get it at all. It is so much more than an occasional burp and heartburn. Today I took a sick day to recoup from the worst night I have had thus far. It got so bad I slept leaning forward on 6 pillows.


----------

